# How does your Betta Fish Sleep?



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just caught my fish sleeping at the bottom where the gravel is shaped like a U, never thought she would think of that area has a resting place. I have been wanting to smooth out that area but after seeing this I'll leave it alone lol

How does your fish sleep?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Rembrandt curls up in his Melon Sword now to sleep, Ditto and Mercury now sleep curled in their sprigs of Water Sprite. Aero sleeps in the terracotta pot. Jarvis sleeps on his Java moss covered rock to guard his bubble nest lol and I haven't see my girls sleeping yet. I do know that some of them sleep in the large Water Sprite while others probably sleep on the sand with the cory's. They are adorable!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mardi sleeps in his driftwood!! Mason sleeps behind his filter (he has a terra cotta cave)... Maddux sleeps in his terra cotta cave or behind it in some plants! 
Mercedes sleeps in the leaves of a pink plant!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Like this:









Barti nestles himself in the floating anarcharis and wisteria. It's so darn cute. Phoenix likes to sleep on top of the heater (on the rubber end/guard thing). The others sleep wherever.


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

Sokka sleeps vertically nose down on the side of his marimo 

Zuko sleeps sideways anywhere he can get directly under the surface of the water. When he's busy not giving me a heart attack he sleeps tucked under his Buddha ornament in his dwarf hair grass.

Rothko sleeps pretty much everywhere on everything, but he has the most heavily planted tank for the time being.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jack The Creeper sleeps in one of his two fav plants by dramatically throwing himself into it then looks like a dead Betta all night tangled in roots or leaves till he wakes up ...lol
And my other weirdo Betta sleeps snug stuck on top of his heater between the wire and the tank...I guess it's like a betta bed with a seat belt ;-)
The rest do nothing worth note.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Ombre either is resting in the plants or under his bridge, Baby I never see him sleep, and Sunset I have also yet to see him sleep. :/


----------



## LucidSong (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine sleeps in probably the wierdest way. First off he's in a smaller tank as he hates and stressed out in a larger one. Second I use glass stones. Mine sleeps with his face stuck inbetween some rocks with his tail fin in the air.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

LucidSong said:


> Mine sleeps in probably the wierdest way. First off he's in a smaller tank as he hates and stressed out in a larger one. Second I use glass stones. Mine sleeps with his face stuck inbetween some rocks with his tail fin in the air.


Hahaha! I had a fish do that awhile ago! It freaked me out that he was stuck and that he would die.


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

I got a betta "Hammock" (a leaf that can attach to the side near the surface) and my Leo always rests his face on the hammock and the rest of his body just dropping of the side of it... it's pretty funny looking!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

bettabetter said:


> I got a betta "Hammock" (a leaf that can attach to the side near the surface) and my Leo always rests his face on the hammock and the rest of his body just dropping of the side of it... it's pretty funny looking!



Ha! I'd love to see a pic of that!


----------

